
Om Malik slams the Oscars for their YouTube policy - veritas
http://gigaom.com/2007/02/28/oscars-vs-youtube/
======
veritas
Just thought it was interesting because I hold a similar view. I wasn't going
to sit through 4-5 hours of nonsense to get to the only good parts (Best
picture, actor, actress). If they'd made those clips available at ABC's or
Oscars' website, I would've gladly watched the clips there. Instead I had to
find and watch low quality stuff on YouTube. Way to embrace that technology.

